# bad math



## tntwolt (Sep 3, 2020)

i suck at math anymore. what is 13ft in n scale? i want to build a tunnel for cars/trucks


----------



## pennwest (Sep 21, 2015)

One real inch is 13 feet 4 inches in N-scale. Should be close enough. 13 feet even in N-scale is 39/40 of a real inch.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Here's a conversion chart giving n scale inches and feet:



http://shorttrackrr.org/n-scale_conversion_chart.pdf


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

tntwolt said:


> i suck at math anymore. what is 13ft in n scale? i want to build a tunnel for cars/trucks


tntwolt;

A scale ruler makes things a lot easier. You can simply measure things directly in scale feet no math required. 😊 (see photo)

The top ruler is the multi-scale type which is handy for transferring dimensions from say an HO-scale drawing to N-scale. It has O-scale, S-scale, HO-scale and N-scale sections. General is one common brand, and you can order one from www.micromark.com

The center ruler isn't actually a scale ruler at all, just a regular, full-size inches ruler with some cool laser-cut decorations of a train crossing a trestle. This one was a gift.

The bottom ruler is an old, N-scale only, one made by ConCor long ago. I doubt they are still made, but you could probably find a used one on E-bay. This ruler has some really nice extra features for we N-scalers. Track spacing for mainline & yard tracks, an N-scale man for checking doorway height, N-scale foot & inch markings on one narrow end, as well as along the side. A coupler height diagram. Nice tool.

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

That's why I got one of those scale rulers that TF mentioned, the top one in stainless, it has N Scale as well as HO, O, and S scales. Makes life so much easier just to look, measure, and cut, set, or whatever


----------

